# Pneumatiksteuerung



## waldy (8 März 2006)

Hallo,
eine Frage, 
z.B. wenn ich habe eine Zylinder ( ist schon mit Luftdruck über Ventil eingesteuert) und hält mit Lüftdruck eine Werckstück . 
Und Plötzlich Spannug ist Weg.
Wie kann man Pneumatiksteuerung absichern- damit Werkstück wird nciht gelöst .
Wen z.B: nehme ich 3/5 Wege Ventil mit Feder Zentrierung- wird in diese Fall Luft noch in Zylinder sein- und Werkstück halten?
Oder gibt s noch andere Lösungen ?

gruß waldy


----------



## MSB (8 März 2006)

5/3 Wege Ventile gibt es in mehreren Ausführungen, also wie die Mittelstellung (Keine Spule Angesteuert) ausschaut.

Da gibt es die Variante Beide Ausgänge Drucklos, Beide Ausgäng mit Luft beaufschlagt, Beide Ausgänge abgesperrt, P und R und a und b kurzgeschlossen (Abfall des Systemdrucks).

Wenn sich beim Aufnehmen deines Werkstücks keiner Klemmen kann, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, würde ich in dem Fall ein 5/2 Impuls Ventil nehmen.
Geht natürlich nur wenn die Bewegung deines Greifers nicht aus irgend einen Grund (Not-Aus) sofort gestoppt werden könnnen muss.

Ein 5/2 Impuls Ventil hat auch zwei Spulen, diese benötigen als Ansteuerung aber nur einen Impuls, dann hält sich das Ventil in der entsprechenden Stellung.


----------



## waldy (8 März 2006)

Hi,
aber bei Stromausfall ( z.B.ich meine in ganze Fabrik)
Kompressor geht auch aus, und druckluft in ganze System ist auch Weg.
Dann Druckluft aus Zylinder ( bei 5/2 Wege Ventil) Theoretisch wird durch P Anschluss auch zurück entpusten.

Oder denke ich Falsch?

gruß waldy


----------



## MRT (8 März 2006)

Hallo!

Ich würde einen einfachwirkenden Zylinder nehmen (wenn die Luft weg ist damit er ausfährt)
Einziges Problem: bei Spannungausfall fährt der Zylinder raus und könnte was zerstören!!!!


----------



## HDD (8 März 2006)

Hi,
Du könntest ein Ventil einsetzen das eine Mittelstellung hat und in dieser alle Anschlüsse zu sind dann würde je nach Zustand der Ventile und Zylinderdichtungen der Druck noch einige Zeit anstehen bleiben aber sicher ist das auch nicht die Lösung mit dem Einseitig wirkenden Zylinder hätte den Nachteil das die Feder die Kraft zum halten aufbringen müsste ob dies reicht müsste man vorher prüfen  . Aber für solche dingen würde ich überlegen ob es nicht eine Mechanische Lösung geben könnte die das Teil klemmt und nur in die jeweilig Stellung von einem Zylinder gebracht wird. 

HDD


----------



## MRT (8 März 2006)

Hallo!

Ich glaube schon dass die Feder so stark ist damit die das Werkstück hält!!


----------



## HDD (8 März 2006)

Hallo MRT,
wenn dies so ist was aber zuprüfen wäre ist das die beste Lösung.

HDD


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 März 2006)

Hallo Waldy,



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> aber bei Stromausfall ( z.B.ich meine in ganze Fabrik)
> Kompressor geht auch aus, und druckluft in ganze System ist auch Weg.
> Dann Druckluft aus Zylinder ( bei 5/2 Wege Ventil) Theoretisch wird durch P Anschluss auch zurück entpusten.
> ...


 
Zu diesem Zweck gibt entsperrbare Rückschlagventile. Am besten sind die, die man direkt am Zylinder/Greifer einschrauben kann. Diese halten die Luft besser im Zylinder als 5/3-Wegeventile mit Mittelstellung geschlossen. Siehe Anlage.

Besser ist natürlich die o.g. Variante mit Federkraft im Greifer.
Wie schwerwiegend ist es denn, wenn ein Teil herunterfällt?


Gruß, Onkel


Die Zeichnung im Anhang stammt aus einem Katalog von SMC.
http://www.smc-pneumatik.de/Prod/DE/Contents/Pg_Produktuebersicht/pdf/Kataloge/Produktuebersicht_D002-teil2.pdf


----------



## MSB (8 März 2006)

Ihr könnt mich ja gerne und jederzeit verbessern,
aber selbst wenn ich einfachwirkende Zylinder habe,
dann ist die Arbeitsstellung trotzdem die mit Luft beaufschlagte, was am Grundproblem aber nichts ändert.

Die Feder in so einem Zylinder ist ja nur gedacht den Zylinder wieder in Grundstellung zu ziehen, beziehungsweise das was betätigt wird,
nicht um irgend eine statische Kraft auszuüben geschweige denn irgend ein Werkstück sicher zu halten.

Wie wäre es denn dann für diesen in normalen Industriebetrieben sehr unwahrscheinlichen Fall,
ein Rückschlagventil vor deinen Druckminderer?

Dann kann der Kompressor tun und lassen was er will, dein Systemdruck, für den du natürlich vor dem Rückschlagventil einen Druckschalter hast, bleibt erhalten.




Mfg
Manuel


----------



## HDD (8 März 2006)

Hi MSB,
denke mit dem einfachwirkenden Zylinder liegst du nicht falsch deshalb habe ich auch geschrieben das man es prüfen müsste . Wenn es wirklich ein Problem darstellt dann sollt eine Mechanische Lösung gesucht werden die das Teil sicher hält egal was ausfällt den auch Zylindermanschetten gehen mal kaputt und Ventile genauso wie auch mal der Strom ausfällt .


HDD


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 März 2006)

Hallo Manuel,

mein Einwurf mit dem entsperrbaren Rückschlagventil ist für einen Greifer natürlich nur bedingt geeignet. Zum "Obenhalten" von Zylindern ist das jedoch ein gängiges Mittel, auch in industriellen Anwendungen. Falls Waldys Werkstück die Größe und das Gewicht eines Kugelschreibers hat, könnte man es vielleicht verantworten können.

Was hindert mich daran, mit der Arbeitsstellung des Ventils die Grundstellung des Zylinders zu steuern?

Auf deinen Quatsch wie "Rückschlagventil vor Wartungseinheit" usw. möchte ich besser nicht weiter eingehen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## MSB (8 März 2006)

@Onkel

Deinen Einwurg gab es als ich mein Posting begonnen habe noch nicht,
da muss ich gestehen dass ich sowas bisher noch nie gesehen habe. 

OK Rückschlagventil vor Wartungseinheit war falsch oder unüberlegt, aber was spricht dagegen zwischen Wartungseinheit und Ventil ein Rückschlagventil zu installieren?
Den Druckschalter werde ich in so einem Fall auf jeden Fall brauchen.

Zu " Was hindert mich daran, mit der Arbeitsstellung des Ventils die Grundstellung des Zylinders zu steuern?"
 Das Alle Normzylinder die ich gefunden habe, die Federkraft immer wesentlich geringer ist, als die Kraft die durch die Luft ausgeübt wird.
Hindern tut einen deshalb natürlich gar nichts.

Wo bei einem 40 mm Zylinder ungefähr 400 N Pneumatische Kraft (6 Bar) ist,
ist die Federkraft "nur" 80 N wenn der Zylinder mit Luft beaufschlagt ist,
und "nur" 75N wenn der Zylinder in seiner Ruhestellung ist.
Also eine Kraft von 32KG steht einer Kraft von 7,5 kG entgegen (an der Kolbenstange).

Das bedeutet das ich wohl *wesentlich* größer dimensionierte Zylinder brauche.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 März 2006)

Hallo Manuel,



			
				MSB schrieb:
			
		

> ..Deinen Einwurg gab es als ich mein Posting begonnen habe noch nicht..


Entschuldige, dann habe ich es auch falsch verstanden. Dachte ich doch, du machst dich über mich lustig  .



			
				MSB schrieb:
			
		

> ..aber was spricht dagegen zwischen Wartungseinheit und Ventil ein Rückschlagventil zu installieren?


Naja, in der Regel bekommt man das System nicht wirklich dicht. Das Rückschlagventil schon, aber insbesondere die 5/3-Ventile dichten meist unzureichend ab, und die Abluft wird ja dann nur über dieses Ventil gesperrt. Es reicht zwar aus, um einen Zylinder zu stoppen, nicht aber um ihn dauerhaft in einer Position zu halten. Mit den entsperrbaren Rückschlagventilen erzielt man hingegen ganz gute Ergebnisse. 



			
				MSB schrieb:
			
		

> ..Das Alle Normzylinder die ich gefunden habe, die Federkraft immer wesentlich geringer ist, als die Kraft die durch die Luft ausgeübt wird..


Das ist wohl funktionsbedingt so. Pneumatische Greifer gibt es allerdings in sehr vielen Varianten, auch in drucklos geschlossener Ausführung.

Ich denke, Waldy hat erst einmal genug Anhaltspunkte


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## waldy (9 März 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin nur erst gerade angekommen.

"Falls Waldys Werkstück die Größe und das Gewicht eines Kugelschreibers hat, könnte man es vielleicht verantworten können." - also, Werkstück hat ca. 40 cm durchmesser und ca. 30 Kg Gewicht.

Und dazu muss man rechnen , das Krananlage mit Greifer fährt ca. 1 Meter pro Sekunde. 
Deswegen, kann man schon vorstellen in schlechte Fall, wenn Kran fährt mit 1 Meter/Sek - und plotzlich passiert Stromausfall .

Dann Krannanlage erst wird sofort gebremst ( ohne Strom Motoren werden sofort bremsen) und kann sein, das Greifer wird noch dazu schwanken. Das ist noch bischen kraft dazu zum 30 Kg pro Werkstück.

Und ich wuste früher nicht, das gibt s so genannte entsperrbare Rückschlagventile. 


Dann diese Vorschlag mit Bild von Onkel soll passen für Stromausfall und wenn Luftdruck Weg ist. 

Und wenn sehe ich Bild mit 5/3 Wegeventil von 
http://www.smc-pneumatik.de/Prod/DE/...D002-teil2.pdf

dann es ist ganz günstiger und besser Lösung für meinen Fall.

Natürlich bei Stromausfall oder wenn Drucklüft Weg ist- brauche ich nicht diese Werkstück Ganze Tag in Greifer halten- aber mindesten für halbe Stunde - bei diese Schaltplan ( internet seite oben angegeben) , es muste in Notfall schon funktionieren.

Danke an alle für Hilfe!
gruß waldy


----------



## HDD (9 März 2006)

Hallo Waldy,
auch diese Lösungen sind auf Dauer gesehen nicht sicher wenn du wirklich das Teil klemmen willst gibt es wie schon zweimal gesagt eine mechanische Lösung habe ich schon im Rohrbereich gesehen das war eine Klemmvorrichtung die in das Rohr gefahren ist und über einen Pneumatikzylinder zwei backen nach unten gedrückt hat  an denen Gummimetallschienen gefestigt waren nun hat dieser Zylinder die teile soweit auseinander gedrückt das sie über einen Kipppunkt hinaus gespannt waren und so auch ohne jegliche weitere Energie von Außen das Teil sicher gehallten haben .  

HDD


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 März 2006)

Hallo Waldy,



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> ...Werkstück hat ca. 40 cm durchmesser und ca. 30 Kg Gewicht...


Die Auswahl und Dimensionierung des Greifers liegt aber hoffentlich nicht in deiner Verantwortung?



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> ...Und wenn sehe ich Bild mit 5/3 Wegeventil von
> http://www.smc-pneumatik.de/Prod/DE/...D002-teil2.pdf
> 
> dann es ist ganz günstiger und besser Lösung für meinen Fall....


Und wenn ein Schlauch beschädigt wird? Mit den entsperrbaren Rückschlagventilen direkt am Zylinder, würde dieser die Luft halten! Das gleiche Prinzip wird (glaube ich) auch bei hydraulisch angetrieben Toren verwendet, wahrscheinlich auch an Baggern usw. Ich denke, ohne diese Dinger darf man so etwas garnicht machen. Möglicherweise ist diese Funktion bei einem Greifer deiner Dimension auch schon fest integriert.

Informiere dich doch unbedingt noch einmal bei Festo, SMC oder wen es da noch so gibt. Deren Vertreter kommen auch gerne bei dir vorbei und beraten dich vorort.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## elektrou (9 März 2006)

*Pneumatische Greifer mit mech Feder zur Werkstücksicherung*

Die Firma SMC oder Schunk zB. vertreiben Pneumatisch Greifer, die speziell zur Sicherung des Werkstücks bei Druckabfall, mit einer Feder gespannt bleiben. Bei Festo ist sowas sicher auch zu haben.

mfg Wisu


----------



## lefrog (11 März 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe auch schon einmal Zylinder mit mechanischer Bremse gesehen. Da war von außen auf der Kolbenstange eine mechanische Bremse, nur nur dann öffnet, wenn der Zylinder mit Druck versorgt wird. 

http://www.smc-pneumatik.de/Prod/DE/Contents/Pg_Produktuebersicht/pdf/ebp2/C95-D517c.pdf

auf Seite 23 ist so einer abgebildet....

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## waldy (11 März 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe die Seite schon auch angeguckt.
Nun noch eine Frage - sind noch die Zylinder mit mechanischer Bremse heute auf Markt auktiell?
Weil ich habe gehört- das es ist schon Technik von gestern.

gruß waldy


----------



## Ralle (11 März 2006)

Wir nutzen auch HGL-Entsperrventile, die bie Not-Aus, oder Anlage Aus den Zylinder absperren. (Ich glaube Festo hat sowas).


----------

